# Strong High Quality Magnetic Knife Rack



## mikedtran (Apr 20, 2016)

In search of a really strong magnetic knife rack. 

The one I have is pretty good though not great for large nakiris or really tall (300mm+) heavy and slim blades (yanagibas + sujihikis) that often shift or don't hang completely straight.

Would like one with strong magnets and magnets almost all the way across the rack instead of spaced out (actually not sure if the latter is better so would welcome input)


----------



## bkultra (Apr 20, 2016)

Reach out to Marko and have him make you one. He has a few in flame cherry that he is about to post...

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/26922-Magnetic-Strips-Are-Coming-Up

I can assure you that his woodworking skills are amazing and he pays attention to every detail


----------



## DamageInc (Apr 20, 2016)

I have two magnetic racks from Maksim at JNS. They are very strong and I've had no trouble with it holding heavy gyutos, long sujis, and a very heavy cleaver. Workmanship is nice as well.

I believe he has one or two in stock right now if you don't have time for a custom order. The stuff I've seen from Marko is amazing and definitely also a consideration.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the leads guys!



bkultra said:


> Reach out to Marko and have him make you one. He has a few in flame cherry that he is about to post...
> 
> http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/26922-Magnetic-Strips-Are-Coming-Up
> 
> I can assure you that his woodworking skills are amazing and he pays attention to every detail





DamageInc said:


> I have two magnetic racks from Maksim at JNS. They are very strong and I've had no trouble with it holding heavy gyutos, long sujis, and a very heavy cleaver. Workmanship is nice as well.
> 
> I believe he has one or two in stock right now if you don't have time for a custom order. The stuff I've seen from Marko is amazing and definitely also a consideration.


----------



## DanHumphrey (Apr 20, 2016)

I got one of these:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/79772403/magnetic-knife-holderrack-swedish-design?ref=related-2

in maple, refrigerator mounting. I don't have anything the size of what you do, but it is _stronk_.


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 20, 2016)

DanHumphrey said:


> I got one of these:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/79772403/magnetic-knife-holderrack-swedish-design?ref=related-2
> 
> in maple, refrigerator mounting. I don't have anything the size of what you do, but it is _stronk_.



I looked at this, but was wondering can you have magnets all the way across instead of at intervals? Does that create weird magnetic fields or not?

I was aiming for a board that was very continuous magnets instead of certain points to put knives.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 20, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I looked at this, but was wondering can you have magnets all the way across instead of at intervals? Does that create weird magnetic fields or not?



Mike,
I've made myself a couple of knife racks with magnets all the way across, and there is no ill effect.
I use 20x5mmm magnets.
You end up using more magnets than you need to, but with the tools I have it's a bit difficult to ensure that the magnets line up horizontally.
The only problem I've had is when I made one with separated magnets and a few of them don't quite line up. You end up with wonky knives.
Kev


----------



## mark76 (Apr 20, 2016)

IKEA? Very strong!


----------



## mikedtran (Apr 20, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> Mike,
> I've made myself a couple of knife racks with magnets all the way across, and there is no ill effect.
> I use 20x5mmm magnets.
> You end up using more magnets than you need to, but with the tools I have it's a bit difficult to ensure that the magnets line up horizontally.
> ...



This helps. Good to know, I will ask Marko/Maksim if they magnets all the way across =)


----------



## YG420 (Apr 20, 2016)

I use mag-blok. Around $40 and the magnets go all the way across


----------



## lifeis11 (Apr 20, 2016)

I have a couple of the sur la table brand ones, ive found them to be really nice.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 20, 2016)

I got a couple from Murray Carter and have been very happy with them. Knives of every size are very secure. I haven't had one of Marko's but if they are of the same quality woodworking as the strop base I have them I bet they are awesome.


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 20, 2016)

http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html


----------



## DanHumphrey (Apr 20, 2016)

mikedtran said:


> I looked at this, but was wondering can you have magnets all the way across instead of at intervals? Does that create weird magnetic fields or not?
> 
> I was aiming for a board that was very continuous magnets instead of certain points to put knives.



It does create magnetic fields, but they just yank the knife to the correct spot. A lot of the custom makers use those same round magnets; I couldn't find a wooden magnetic knife rack with no "hot-spots" that ALSO magnetically attached to the fridge (we're about to sell the condo and move). It seemed strange at first, but really, the fields just yank the knife to one of the nine locations.


----------



## b2kk258 (Apr 20, 2016)

Check out http://www.betterwheelvt.com/

My friend runs the site and makes everything by hand. He doesn't currently have any up on the site, but he sells very high quality magnetic knife racks. Just shoot him an email or call. 

I had a custom one made with bird's eye maple and cherry wood. Also, he put a ton of magnets in the rack. It easily holds 8-10 knives. It holds my 300mm yanagiba, debas, gyutos, and suji's. I'll try to post a photo later this week.

Oh I also forgot, he tested the knife rack with a 18" pry bar. It held up no problem.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Apr 20, 2016)

b2kk258 said:


> Check out http://www.betterwheelvt.com/
> 
> My friend runs the site and makes everything by hand. He doesn't currently have any up on the site, but he sells very high quality magnetic knife racks. Just shoot him an email or call.
> 
> ...



One word - PICTURES! I'm interested.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 20, 2016)

kevpenbanc said:


> Mike,
> I've made myself a couple of knife racks with magnets all the way across, and there is no ill effect.
> I use 20x5mmm magnets.
> You end up using more magnets than you need to, but with the tools I have it's a bit difficult to ensure that the magnets line up horizontally.
> ...



You can line them up horizontally, alternate the poles and have the sides touch for continuous magnetism. Mounting with a steel plate on one side boosts the strength on the other, also helps to build. I made a 2x23 strip (with 1"dia x 1/8") magnets and had the rack below made by a local woodworker:







If I were to do it again the 1" magnets although continuous, do create a 1"OC pull which may affect smaller knives (such as pettys), but hasn't been a problem with knives hitting each other. Maybe using more smaller magnets would be better.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm using the 12" walnut mag block from M.O.C
http://www.mocwoodworks.com

I like the mounting hardware is hidden and the magnets extend the length of the block. I keep 4 knives on it and no issues.


----------



## kevpenbanc (Apr 21, 2016)

tjangula said:


> You can line them up horizontally, alternate the poles and have the sides touch for continuous magnetism. Mounting with a steel plate on one side boosts the strength on the other, also helps to build. I made a 2x23 strip (with 1"dia x 1/8") magnets and had the rack below made by a local woodworker:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried initially with 10x5mm magnets, and it worked, but I had to use an awful lot of them, stacked them up to 15-20mm in depth. I also had to route out a trench in the wood that was only 2-3 mm from the face of the wooden block.
With the 20x5mm I only needed 1, and didn't have to go so deep into the wood.
The smaller magnets will work, but be wary of going too small.
I had 2 rows of magnets on my blocks, haven't tried the continuous method.


----------



## Matus (Apr 21, 2016)

YG420 said:


> I use mag-blok. Around $40 and the magnets go all the way across



+1 mag-blok uses very strong magnets, friend of mine has one.


----------



## Castalia (Apr 21, 2016)

lus1: for Magblok. I have several including a custom length one. 

http://benchcrafted.com/Magblok.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Apr 21, 2016)

I'm having one built, I'm fed up with the mediocre choices, or the sizes aren't right. I have a 18" right now and with my lack of knife buying control, I need more real estate. I found a custom knife rack maker online and am working with him to make me two 22" magnets. One block will have two rows of magnets and one block with one row. Hoss got me into Bocote and I found nice piece online for about $70 shipped. Should be enough for both blocks too.


----------



## b2kk258 (Apr 21, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> One word - PICTURES! I'm interested.


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 21, 2016)

There's too much emphasis on having strong magnets in my opinion. You don't need magnets that hold a heavy crow bar (unless you're hanging heavy crow bars). They're too strong for a kitchen knife.

I have a walnut Mag Blok. I do enjoy it but the magnets are stronger than they need to be. It managed to bend in one of my white #2 lasers. I don't like that at all. 

I plan to try something where the entire blade length is supported by the wood to prevent bending, like what tjangula posted. I have my eye on the Bob Kramer Easel. Miyabi sells one as well.


----------



## osakajoe (Apr 21, 2016)

Really strong magnetic racks damage your knife edge


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Apr 21, 2016)

The ZK easel is what inspired mine, just be aware that it only has 5 magnets so there are dead spots and can only hold a handle about 135-140 IIRC.


----------



## krx927 (Apr 22, 2016)

I was also looking for a magnetic rack that would be strong enough for my knives and in exactly 80cm length. I did not find anything so I decided to build myself one.

I asked my local carpenter to cut an oak piece of wood in right dimensions. 80cm long and approximately 12 cm wide. I asked him to carve one groove on the back side that would go almost to the front but leaving one or two mm to insert magnets. 
Then I bought 10x5mm round neodymium magnets and glue them in with silicon. I placed continuous row of magnets in.

It looked fine but unfortunately the rack had one issue. The magnets were strong enough-ish to hold even my bigger knives (like Watanabe gyuto 230) but the problem was that the knives were not standing straight but had a tendency to pivot around that single magnetic point. So they were never standing vertically.

I hated that and ordered new piece of wood with 2 grooves and bought additional magnets. Now the knives are secured firmly but the magnetic force is perhaps just a bit too much. If I would do it again I would use smaller magnets.


----------



## Matus (Apr 22, 2016)

Yes - if going some sort of DIY route you ídeally want two continuous rows of magnets and of course do some testing on the strength. You may use weaker (smaller and cheaper) magnets if you out the close enough to the surface, or get stronger ones that will sit little durhter away from the surface. While both solutions will have comparable magnetic field intensity (induction) on the surface of the holder, the field of the one with stronger magnets will decrease in force with the distance from the holder slower. When I try to think of it I am actually not sure which of the two solutions is the better one 

Should I fail with the knifemaking, I will start to make knife hodlers and dust my *Magboltz* software knowledge - it should be a piece of cake to calculate the shape of the magnetic field for different magnet conficurations whith it


----------



## ManofTaste (May 8, 2016)

Matus said:


> ...While both solutions will have comparable magnetic field intensity (induction) on the surface of the holder, the field of the one with stronger magnets will decrease in force with the distance from the holder slower. When I try to think of it I am actually not sure which of the two solutions is the better one
> ...



I would think a quicker drop-off in magnetic force would be better for a knife rack. You want to be able to pull the knife cleanly off the rack without a lot of tugging. Similarly, when you put the knife away you don't want the rack yanking it out of your hand (potentially unevenly, in a way that could ding the edge).


----------



## DanHumphrey (May 8, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> I would think a quicker drop-off in magnetic force would be better for a knife rack. You want to be able to pull the knife cleanly off the rack without a lot of tugging. Similarly, when you put the knife away you don't want the rack yanking it out of your hand (potentially unevenly, in a way that could ding the edge).



Yup. Personally, I'd rather have the knife need to touch the block before it stuck, but then have it stick well.


----------



## zitangy (May 15, 2016)

Matus said:


> +1 mag-blok uses very strong magnets, friend of mine has one.



I opened up my Magblok... they use a rectangular magnets mounted on a steel bar across the entire length of the 
wood piece.

rgds
d


----------



## daveb (May 15, 2016)

ManofTaste said:


> I would think a quicker drop-off in magnetic force would be better for a knife rack. You want to be able to pull the knife cleanly off the rack without a lot of tugging. Similarly, when you put the knife away you don't want the rack yanking it out of your hand (potentially unevenly, in a way that could ding the edge).





DanHumphrey said:


> Yup. Personally, I'd rather have the knife need to touch the block before it stuck, but then have it stick well.



You get there by going into the block spine first then rolling the knife after contact to left or right. Conversely when removing knife, first roll to spine contact then remove. Easy squeezy.


----------



## ash987 (May 15, 2016)

Matus said:


> Yes - if going some sort of DIY route you ídeally want two continuous rows of magnets and of course do some testing on the strength. You may use weaker (smaller and cheaper) magnets if you out the close enough to the surface, or get stronger ones that will sit little durhter away from the surface. While both solutions will have comparable magnetic field intensity (induction) on the surface of the holder, the field of the one with stronger magnets will decrease in force with the distance from the holder slower. When I try to think of it I am actually not sure which of the two solutions is the better one
> 
> Should I fail with the knifemaking, I will start to make knife hodlers and dust my *Magboltz* software knowledge - it should be a piece of cake to calculate the shape of the magnetic field for different magnet conficurations whith it



Excellent advice, you can also diffuse the magnetic field (and shield the back) by attaching them to a strip of steel before putting them in. I use a half inch compression cut router bit and make two channels, fill them with 12 mm rectangular magnets on a strip of steel and it drops right down. I cast them into the wood and fill the channels with an epoxy resin. You could veneer over the back face or laminate if that's your thing to make the wall side pretty.


----------



## brianh (May 15, 2016)

If anyone is interested to see inside, I took apart a damaged MagBlok (and repurposed) here:

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/26148-New-magnetic-knife-rack-from-Mag-Blok-magnets


----------



## matbel (Sep 12, 2017)

mikedtran said:


> In search of a really strong magnetic knife rack.
> 
> The one I have is pretty good though not great for large nakiris or really tall (300mm+) heavy and slim blades (yanagibas + sujihikis) that often shift or don't hang completely straight.
> 
> Would like one with strong magnets and magnets almost all the way across the rack instead of spaced out (actually not sure if the latter is better so would welcome input)




I bought one made in Canada. Very interesting in term of design and very strong holder!

https://www.blocpoisson.com/en/magnetic-knife-rack
https://www.blocpoisson.com/support-a-couteau-magnetique


----------



## nickndfl (Nov 26, 2017)

I am leaning toward one of these two for the wife. I don't want to drill any holes in the wall to hang a strip. Whadda ya think?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0743WYKQ5/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3PZY3H0U2OGVG&colid=XZQT9TM5QQ14

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XP2291K/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2V1MSEMOLK456&colid=XZQT9TM5QQ14


----------



## Shortcut (Dec 2, 2017)

I got a black Epicurean magnet wall rack a few years back for a reasonable price. Looks like this one from Crate & Barrel. Obviously the Epicurean cutting boards are probably too hard for long term knife use, but I dont see any concerns with the wall rack. I assume the magnets are round because it does have that it will stick here but not there characteristic, but I dont find that to be a problem except that you cant move a knife right out to each end of the rack to get another inch of space. Not sure what length mine is, but I comfortably have a slicer, three gyutos (240-210-180) and 3 petties (150-90-80). I personally like the plain matte black look.


----------



## matbel (Nov 10, 2018)

matbel said:


> I bought one made in Canada. Very interesting in term of design and very strong holder!
> 
> https://www.blocpoisson.com/en/magnetic-knife-rack
> https://www.blocpoisson.com/support-a-couteau-magnetique


----------



## akafat (Nov 20, 2018)

Do you guys have any problem with the hard surface of knife rack scratching the knife? I have seen some racks with either rubber or leather finish, not sure if that is necessary.


----------



## krx927 (Nov 20, 2018)

akafat said:


> Do you guys have any problem with the hard surface of knife rack scratching the knife? I have seen some racks with either rubber or leather finish, not sure if that is necessary.



When I was using some cheap racks I put some tape over the metal surface to protect the knives. No issue now with wooden rack.


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Wood is the way to go. 

Magblok magnets are strong and Daveb gives the correct mounting and dismounting procedure to protect the blade and edge. I'd rather have a magnet that's too strong than too weak.


----------



## Interapid101 (Nov 20, 2018)

nickndfl said:


> I am leaning toward one of these two for the wife. I don't want to drill any holes in the wall to hang a strip. Whadda ya think?
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0743WYKQ5/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I3PZY3H0U2OGVG&colid=XZQT9TM5QQ14
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XP2291K/_encoding=UTF8?coliid=I2V1MSEMOLK456&colid=XZQT9TM5QQ14



Why buy from Amazon when there are alternatives that aren't evil?


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 20, 2018)

Honestly, buy one from Cody Paul (you can find him on IG). I have a walnut one from him: they are thick, continuous magnets as opposed to the ‘evil’ round ones, beautifully finished and most importantly: beautiful wood.


----------



## agp (Nov 20, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Honestly, buy one from Cody Paul (you can find him on IG). I have a walnut one from him: they are thick, continuous magnets as opposed to the ‘evil’ round ones, beautifully finished and most importantly: beautiful wood.



What if one doesn't have IG or FB?


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 20, 2018)

agp said:


> What if one doesn't have IG or FB?



Get with the times . I think he is on the other knife forum that can’t be named!


----------



## Corradobrit1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Get with the times . I think he is on the other knife forum that can’t be named!


 Cheftalk?


----------



## akafat (Nov 20, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Honestly, buy one from Cody Paul (you can find him on IG). I have a walnut one from him: they are thick, continuous magnets as opposed to the ‘evil’ round ones, beautifully finished and most importantly: beautiful wood.


I've seen his work on saya and handles, best I reckon. But I didn't see his work on knife holders. Any photos?


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 21, 2018)

akafat said:


> I've seen his work on saya and handles, best I reckon. But I didn't see his work on knife holders. Any photos?








This is the one I bought from him


----------



## matbel (Nov 21, 2018)

mikedtran said:


> In search of a really strong magnetic knife rack.
> 
> The one I have is pretty good though not great for large nakiris or really tall (300mm+) heavy and slim blades (yanagibas + sujihikis) that often shift or don't hang completely straight.
> 
> Would like one with strong magnets and magnets almost all the way across the rack instead of spaced out (actually not sure if the latter is better so would welcome input)


Take a look at this: www.blocpoisson.com/en/magnetic-knife-rack


----------



## valgard (Nov 21, 2018)

I'm gonna put another vote for Cody's magnetic racks, I have two antthey are great quality.


----------



## ashy2classy (Nov 21, 2018)

Spipet said:


> View attachment 44950
> 
> 
> This is the one I bought from him



Do you cut on an old tree stump?


----------



## Panamapeet (Nov 21, 2018)

ashy2classy said:


> Do you cut on an old tree stump?



Cody’s tree stump! I use a piece of moss so I dont hurt my knives


----------



## akafat (Nov 21, 2018)

Spipet said:


> View attachment 44950
> 
> 
> This is the one I bought from him


Very nice, thanks.


----------



## Vils (Nov 23, 2018)

I have two cocobolo Mag-Bloks tyst works really well.
Another good option could be Beaugrain.ca I have not tested them but their other woodworking is top-notch.


----------



## agp (Nov 23, 2018)

Spipet said:


> Honestly, buy one from Cody Paul (you can find him on IG). I have a walnut one from him: they are thick, continuous magnets as opposed to the ‘evil’ round ones, beautifully finished and most importantly: beautiful wood.





Spipet said:


> Get with the times . I think he is on the other knife forum that can’t be named!



Asked a friend to send the guy a message on Facebook, no response. Mag bloc it is then! I have no problem with not paying an excessive amount for a strip of wood.


----------



## valgard (Nov 23, 2018)

agp said:


> Asked a friend to send the guy a message on Facebook, no response. Mag bloc it is then! I have no problem with not paying an excessive amount for a strip of wood.


His main outlet is Instagram, not Facebook.


----------



## akafat (Nov 23, 2018)

valgard said:


> His main outlet is Instagram, not Facebook.


I tried to message him on INS, no reply either


----------

